# Glazed Creosote Removal?



## JV_Thimble (Dec 2, 2010)

Seems like this has been one step forward and two steps back the whole way with this. Started with a sweep telling me my chimney was unsafe to use (clearance to combustibles and wall penetration issues), me coming around to agreeing (and learning a lot from this site), to me locating a local dealer that is looking at options to correct the problems. At this point the local dealer is telling me that (based on my photos only, attached) the glazed creosote is a big safety concern and that it can not be cleaned. Even with installing a liner the heat could build up and cause that to ignite. So, they're looking at 'other options' for me to have a safe install. 

Before hearing this last bit, I had been thinking I would call back the sweep that did the cleaning two months ago and have him re-clean the lower section of the flue (just prior to getting the flue re-lined). When I checked it from above after the cleaning, it looked fairly good to me - I think it's coated in the lower reaches near where the stove connected to the flue. 

So, no option to get the existing flue cleaned? Just accept what the dealer tells me? Want to get this right, but want to avoid major expense if I can. And always good to have a reality check when getting proposals/quotes. 

Thanks in advance, 

John


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 2, 2010)

I would buy a product called Anti Creosote, or ACS.  Its very easy to use and will turn that glazed creosote into a flaky texture that is easy to clean.  The stuff really works, theres dozens of posts on how to use it and the fact your local dealer never heard of it would raise a red flag to me.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 2, 2010)

JV_Thimble said:
			
		

> Seems like this has been one step forward and two steps back the whole way with this. Started with a sweep telling me my chimney was unsafe to use (clearance to combustibles and wall penetration issues), me coming around to agreeing (and learning a lot from this site), to me locating a local dealer that is looking at options to correct the problems. At this point the local dealer is telling me that (based on my photos only, attached) the glazed creosote is a big safety concern and that it can not be cleaned. Even with installing a liner the heat could build up and cause that to ignite. So, they're looking at 'other options' for me to have a safe install.
> 
> Before hearing this last bit, I had been thinking I would call back the sweep that did the cleaning two months ago and have him re-clean the lower section of the flue (just prior to getting the flue re-lined). When I checked it from above after the cleaning, it looked fairly good to me - I think it's coated in the lower reaches near where the stove connected to the flue.
> 
> ...



John like Franks says the ACS works, last year was our first year burning and we used it with great results. Attached are some pictures of the cleaning last year at the end of Dec.

The first picture is before the cleaning and the second is the fluffy ash ACS creates after the cleaning.


zap


----------



## JV_Thimble (Dec 2, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> I would buy a product called Anti Creosote, or ACS.  Its very easy to use and will turn that glazed creosote into a flaky texture that is easy to clean.  The stuff really works, theres dozens of posts on how to use it and the fact your local dealer never heard of it would raise a red flag to me.



Thanks, Franks and zapny. Just what I needed. 

Cheers, 

John


----------



## JV_Thimble (Dec 2, 2010)

Only trick is, this stuff says it's for spraying onto wood or on the fire. I'd have to take a risk by hooking up my old stove improperly to do that. 

http://saversystems.com/chimney-products/acs-anti-creo-soot


----------



## JV_Thimble (Dec 2, 2010)

From a little Google searching and some reading here, this sounds like a good description of how glazed creosote forms, and two possible routes to a solution - http://chimneysweeponline.com/hoglaze.htm. 

I'll have to weigh this in when I talk with the local dealer tomorrow, as it sounds like I have two obvious options:

1. Wait till warmer spring weather and have this cleaned out chemically by a chimney sweep. 
2. Configure my stove/chimney for safe burning, and, by burning properly (and possibly with creosote fighting additives) reduce the buildup slowly. 

Not sure what they'll offer, but it sounds like they're coming up with a third way, such as a complete reline or new flue. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## cmonSTART (Dec 2, 2010)

Products like ACS do require heat from a fire to work, which it sounds like isn't an option right now.  Despite this, most sweeps are equipped to clean stuff like this with some more aggressive rotary tools.  Using chains and such this flue is certainly cleanable.


----------



## JV_Thimble (Dec 2, 2010)

cmonSTART said:
			
		

> Products like ACS do require heat from a fire to work, which it sounds like isn't an option right now.  Despite this, most sweeps are equipped to clean stuff like this with some more aggressive rotary tools.  Using chains and such this flue is certainly cleanable.



Sounds good - and sounds like I may still have the option of getting this properly cleaned in time for a retrofit => new stove and tax savings. Crossing my fingers, have dry wood and want to be burning soon.


----------



## JV_Thimble (Dec 3, 2010)

Just FYI, one local dealer has recommended the best route to be a tear down of the existing, and replacing it with an insulated chimney. Probably the surest and safest way to go. Need to talk it over with my wife tonight, and there's another dealer to talk with as well.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 3, 2010)

JV, just a word of caution. When we started looking at new stoves in 2007, sadly we found very, very few dealers that knew much of anything about the stoves they sold. So bear that in mind when talking to the dealers.


----------



## JV_Thimble (Dec 3, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> JV, just a word of caution. When we started looking at new stoves in 2007, sadly we found very, very few dealers that knew much of anything about the stoves they sold. So bear that in mind when talking to the dealers.



Thanks for the advice. I'm a bit leery about using an over-sized stove, as I am at least aware now that it can lead to problems of it's own...


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 3, 2010)

I am curious. Have you looked down that chimney and also up from the tee, using a flashlight and mirror, to see the extent of that coating?


----------



## JV_Thimble (Dec 3, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I am curious. Have you looked down that chimney and also up from the tee, using a flashlight and mirror, to see the extent of that coating?



Not recently, but I did after it was swept (about two months ago). The chimney looked good to me from the top. So, my gut tells me that most of the creosote is near the tee. I can try and take a look before making a decision on this, although I am a bit wary of going up on a roof with some snow on it...


----------

